# Top-Q Flavours on special for a limited time - Vape King Parkwood



## HappyCamper (14/1/15)

Top-Q Flavours on special - R40 per 10ml. In 0mg and 12 mg

Cherry
Chewing Gum
Cola
Coffee
Energy Drink
Grape
Iced Menthol
Mango
Mixed Berry
Pipe Tobacco
Strawberry
Strawberry Menthol
Sweet Cherry
Tobacco
Vanilla

Available at Vape King Parkwood


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/15)

Do you have a web site?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/15)

@Rob Fisher if you want I will organize for you


----------



## HappyCamper (14/1/15)

HappyCamper said:


> Top-Q Flavours on special - R40 per 10ml. In 0mg and 12 mg
> 
> Cherry
> Chewing Gum
> ...


no website just available through the store


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Rob Fisher if you want I will organize for you



Thanks Stroods!

Please can I have the following...
Chewing Gum x 2
Coffee x 3
Iced Menthol x 1 

Thanks a mill! Please hold it for my next Vape King order!


----------



## HappyCamper (14/1/15)

Stroodle, I will drop it off with you tomorrow morning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/15)

cool stuff quin will give you the cash

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HappyCamper (13/2/15)

Hi all,

We are slashing the prices of Top-Q flavours

Top-Q Flavours on special - R35 per 10ml. In 0mg and 12 mg

Cherry
Chewing Gum
Cola
Coffee
Energy Drink
Grape
Iced Menthol
Mango
Mixed Berry
Pipe Tobacco
Strawberry
Strawberry Menthol
Sweet Cherry
Tobacco
Vanilla

Available at Vape King Parkwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------

